# طلبتك من كل قلبى........



## happy angel (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*طلبتك من كل قلبى يا ربى يسوع المسيح . أعنى لأنك أنت ناصر خلاصى . 
فلتدركنى رأفتك سريعاً . حل عنى رباطات الخطيئة وفى زمن مقبول إسمعنى . أبعد عنى كل شيطنة وأزرع في ثمر البر
أعطنى سلامك واغفر لى خطاياى . 
ألوف ألوف و ربوات يباركون اسمك القدوس يا ربى يسوع المسيح . كل من يقول يا ربى يسوع المسيح معه سيف حاد يهلك به أعداءه . يسوع هو عمانوئيل إلهنا القوت السمائى شجرة الحياة التى لعدم الموت .
هلم إلى يا كافة حواسى لأسبح وأمجد ربى يسوع المسيح . يسوع إلهى . يسوع رجاء المسيحيين . زينة نفوسنا ونور عقولنا وفرح قلوبنا هو اسمك القدوس يا ربى يسوع . 
تغرب الشمس ويغيب القمر وأنت هو أنت سنوك لا تقنى . 
بعظم صلاحك طأطأت السموات ونزلت إلينا كمثل طبيب سماوى مداوٍ . شفيت أمراض نفوسنا وأرواحنا . 
أنظر إلى يا ربى يسوع بعين الرأفة . وأطرد عنى كل روح شرير . وأعطنى فكراً نقياً لكى أباركك كل حين بغير فتور وأسبح أسمك القدوس يا ربى يسوع المسيح. *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> *
> أنظر إلى يا ربى يسوع بعين الرأفة . وأطرد عنى كل روح شرير . وأعطنى فكراً نقياً لكى أباركك كل حين بغير فتور وأسبح أسمك القدوس يا ربى يسوع المسيح. *​


موضوع رائع يا هابى انجل​


----------



## SALVATION (22 نوفمبر 2008)

_



هلم إلى يا كافة حواسى لأسبح وأمجد ربى يسوع المسيح . يسوع إلهى . يسوع رجاء المسيحيين . زينة نفوسنا ونور عقولنا وفرح قلوبنا هو اسمك القدوس يا ربى يسوع . 
تغرب الشمس ويغيب القمر وأنت هو أنت سنوك لا تقنى​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 . 
امين
كلمات جميلة خالص
تسلم ايدك




​_


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*



كل من يقول يا ربى يسوع المسيح معه سيف حاد يهلك به أعداءه . يسوع هو عمانوئيل إلهنا القوت السمائى شجرة الحياة التى لعدم الموت .

أنقر للتوسيع...

امـــيـــن

†
شكرا عالصلاة محبة المسيح معكي*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2008)

امين
شكراااااااا صلاة جميلة جدااا
سلام المسيح​


----------



## reema (23 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل والكلمات والاحاسيس اجمل
عاشت الايادي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*



أنظر إلى يا ربى يسوع بعين الرأفة . وأطرد عنى كل روح شرير . وأعطنى فكراً نقياً لكى أباركك كل حين بغير فتور وأسبح أسمك القدوس يا ربى يسوع المسيح. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن  يا ربى يسوع المسيح 
استجب الى صلاواتنا ​
صلاه رااااااااائعه يا هابى 
​​​ميررررررسى على الصلاه 

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميله اوى الطلبه ديه و الصلاه  يا هابى انجل
بجد رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## happy angel (29 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع رائع يا هابى انجل​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​[/size][/color][/b][/center]


----------



## happy angel (29 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ .
> امين
> كلمات جميلة خالص
> تسلم ايدك
> ...



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياتونى*​[/size][/c


----------



## happy angel (29 يناير 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *
> امـــيـــن
> 
> †
> شكرا عالصلاة محبة المسيح معكي*​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​[/size][/


----------



## happy angel (29 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> شكراااااااا صلاة جميلة جدااا
> سلام المسيح​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليموو*​


----------



## happy angel (29 يناير 2009)

reema قال:


> موضوع جميل والكلمات والاحاسيس اجمل
> عاشت الايادي​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك *​


----------



## happy angel (29 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن  يا ربى يسوع المسيح
> استجب الى صلاواتنا ​
> صلاه رااااااااائعه يا هابى
> ​​​ميررررررسى على الصلاه
> ...



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو*​


----------



## happy angel (29 يناير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


>



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (29 يناير 2009)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *جميله اوى الطلبه ديه و الصلاه  يا هابى انجل
> بجد رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك يارامى*​


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

آمين ..كل روح شريرة أطردها يارب من عندي ...وأعطني القلب النقي


----------

